# Black screen after RAM upgrade



## ehaland (Sep 3, 2011)

I recently bought a ASUS U36SD-RX002V laptop and installed a ssd-disk: Samsung SSD 470 Series 128GB. After that the laptop worked fine. Then I installed 2x4GB Corsair Value DDR3 SO-DIMM 1333MHz. When I tried to turn on the laptop i only got a black screen. The power led is on, but i can´t hear any sound from the laptop.

I have tried to replace the original memory with the same result. I have also tried to take out the CMOS battery and replacing it with the same result.

This is the hardware list:
Processor: Intel® Core™ i5-2410M 2,3 GHz
Chipset: Mobile Intel® HM65 Express Chipset
Memory type: SODIMM DDR3 1333MHz
Original memory: 4GB
Maximum memory: 8 GB
Memory sockets: 2
Graphics: NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 520M (N12P-GV)
Dedicated graphics memory: 1GB DDR3

Does anybody know what the problem is and how to fix it?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Problems with 4GB RAM sticks are not uncommon.
Try booting with one stick at a time. 
Your original 4GB of RAM was more than sufficient as no games and few apps can utilize more than 3GB of RAM.


----------



## ehaland (Sep 3, 2011)

I tried to boot with the original RAM stick in the RAM socket that was empty when i bought the laptop. This worked 

Thank you for the help

Do you think this means that the other ram socket is defect? And that if I want to upgrade to 8 GB ram i need to buy a new motherboard?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Try one original RAM stick in each slot. That will tell you if the Mobo slot is a problem.
Why do you want 8GB of RAM? No games and few apps can utilize more than 3GB of RAM.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Make sure to push down and into the slot at the same time, with laptops it often hard to get the ram fully into the slot if your not used to installing it.


----------



## Harale (Oct 3, 2011)

I got the same problem (asus u36sd), I tried to put in 4 gig extra, but the computer did not recognize it, so I took it out. But now my screen is just black when I try to boot the notebook. I have tried the original ram in both slots, over and over again..Nothing seems to work. Asus support cant help me. What should I do?

Thanks


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

@ Harale
Try clearing the CMOS.


----------



## Harale (Oct 3, 2011)

Tyree said:


> @ Harale
> Try clearing the CMOS.


Ok, but I rly dont know how to do that on this laptop, the only thing I can enter easy is the memory (just remove one screw and flip the cap), everything elese is coverd..

Here are some pics


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It doesn't appear the ram is in the slot to me.
Push down and in when installing.


----------



## Harale (Oct 3, 2011)

wrench97 said:


> It doesn't appear the ram is in the slot to me.
> Push down and in when installing.


I am pushing down and in, and I hear a "click", its sitting hard and thight...I tried both slots.

I agree its looks like the ram is not in the slot, but I cant push it more inn...

another pic from the other slot


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try putting one of the original sticks in the second slot. 
It's not fully seated.


----------



## Harale (Oct 3, 2011)

wrench97 said:


> Try putting one of the original sticks in the second slot.
> It's not fully seated.


Its just 1 original stick (4gig) I tried in the second slot aswell..what u mean its not fully seated??


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's not fully in the slot, usually the alignment lug fills the notch in the ram stick.

Here's an image from a Dell I have apart at monent.


----------



## Harale (Oct 3, 2011)

wrench97 said:


> It's not fully in the slot, usually the alignment lug fills the notch in the ram stick.
> 
> Here's an image from a Dell I have apart at monent.



WOW!!!! its working!!! I rly dont know how to thank you! :grin:
ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did you get the new stick working also?


----------



## Harale (Oct 3, 2011)

wrench97 said:


> Did you get the new stick working also?


Yes, I did  I was so sure the stich was in the slot, but it was not!

Thank you so much again, you saved for alot of work and trouble! :luxhello:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Glad you have up and running


----------

